

Free vector and raster map data at 1:10m, 1:50m, and 1:110m scales - fortes
http://www.naturalearthdata.com/

======
fortes
I'm so excited about this, it's actually a little bit embarrassing.

I've got two geo-related projects that are half-finished -- both because I was
dealing with poor / non-existent geographic data. I haven't had a chance to
plug this new data into my code, but I can already tell it's vastly superior
to any other free sources out there (OpenStreetMap may have more data, but
it's not as conveniently packaged).

~~~
mahmud
Excellent find! One of the best discoveries all week :-)

------
elblanco
Oh gosh, haven't tried the downloads yet, but good geodata is really hard to
get without going through a bunch of hassle.

------
RK
I know next to nothing about geographical data / cartography, but it would be
nice to have these in SVG, like in this how to from Flowing Data:

[http://flowingdata.com/2009/11/12/how-to-make-a-us-county-
th...](http://flowingdata.com/2009/11/12/how-to-make-a-us-county-thematic-map-
using-free-tools/)

~~~
Dav3xor
I haven't looked, but it should be fairly easy to convert.

Unless the data is in one of the proprietary GIS formats, then you're in for a
late night hellride. GDAL/OGR may be your friend, or may not.

It looks like a nice dataset, but only has center lines for rivers -- no
polygon data.

------
wensing
I am literally in the process of changing out Stormpulse.com's maps for
something higher res (BlueMarble at 500m), and this shows up. Awesome!

